# Does anyone show their Vizsla?



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm planning on getting into showing Ginny when she comes of age both because we have an agreement with the breeder that we will get her one title, but also because we've become very interested in showing the more research we've done and shows we've attended. It's a fun experience to watch all the dogs trot around the ring so beautifully. 

Anyway, if any of you do show...What leads do you use? I've heard martingale is best, but I'd like some feedback from fellow Vizsla owners. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm unfortunately on the exact opposite end of spectrum. We don't show or trial, just hunt. I,m glad to hear someone wanting to show cause I love watching the Westminster show. I think its important to maintain the breed standard in both hunt and show (even though I work with a rescued mix breed) no advice from me to give, but I wish you the best of luck. I wanna see that title when you win it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I am also not involved in the world of dog shows, but love watching them, and wish you all the luck... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations on the decision to venture into new horizons with your Pup! We haven't shown for a while - Janet and Sarah actually did the showing while I attempted to stay awake ringside. They enjoyed it a great deal which I support fully. The one thing I can testify is that no matter which lead/collar you purchase there will be another better/different one given the locker full of various lengths, colors, sizes and materials we have accumulated! 
In addition, there are a myriad of shampoos, coat conditioners, etc which amaze me due to the wash and wear short simple coats Vizslas have. 

We will also be spending time ringside again soon as one of our Pups shows great conformation potential. A well know show person visited Janet yesterday and spent hours playing, stacking and photographing the Pup we call "Rudolph" and has decided they want to co-own. She will handle the show aspect and we will handle the field. I do know for Puppies the "International" shows are very popular as pups can start showing at a very young age - prior to the 6 mo of AKC. We will keep him to 4 months and imprint bird into him then he will begin his show career. Here's a pic of him at 10 1/2 weeks on a quail.

Sorry to ramble - it's early and coffee hasn't quite kicked in yet! Bottom line - anything you do with your dog to enjoy each other is a good thing and enjoy the ride!

All the best of luck and maybe we'll bump into each other ringside. Just nudge me awake. I'd love to chat. I'll be the field guy snoozing in a lawn chair! 

Ken


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

How cool! Much luck to Rudolph! 
Thank you so much for your reply,
it seems it'll have to be a case of trial and error for me when it comes to leads, conditioners, etc.

I'll be looking for you ringside!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

I think dog shows and all that goes with it gets a bad rap. There are of course some things that make you scratch your head (like when you see a professional handler handling a dog that you and several others know is of lesser qaulity than a dog being handler by an amateur getting put up by a judge - sometimes very clique-y and political) the original purpose of dogs shows has become lost over the years - which was to highlight proper conformation and evaluate breeding stock, now its just a big advertisement of who's dog can get more points than that person's - kennel competition. 

However, that being said- dogs shows are great fun and a great way to meet new Vizsla people and get a championship on your dog. Join a local kennel club, they host classes and drop-in classes and will guide you the whole way through. I can't wait to get Titan in the show ring in 3 weeks!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in responding, I was showing my girl last weekend. ;-). As for your question regarding a martingale...I have never seen anyone use them on a V. I typically see them used on a small breed.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

My field bred V has a couple of points on him... And while I think he could be finished, I think it would take a LOT of shows and traveling and hitting the circuit to do so. He's very big and muscular and a lot of dog.

My girlfriend is a professional handler, for Irish. She's been doing this for a very long time. If you have specific questions, PM and I can ask her and get back to you. 
Good luck.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken the pup is stockie & blockie - just the way I like them - when it comes to showing - you are in the sporting class - go and you will find out from other owners with pups in the ring - the ones that know their breed are most proud of what they do in the field - as always - start with GO ( the field ) then show - to get the pup off the couch is always a good thing !


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, thanks everyone! I'll be taking all of your advice and also asking around to the people in the ring. 

I love hearing any interesting show stories, tips,etc


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

DixiesMom said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding, I was showing my girl last weekend. ;-). As for your question regarding a martingale...I have never seen anyone use them on a V. I typically see them used on a small breed.


Which one do you use for your V?


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We've been a bit, ahem, distracted by the joys of raising a V and three young kids, but WHEN we show Gracie we use a nylon lead attached to a thin nylon choke collar (check out Cherrybrook's supply of show leads). 

Hoping to get our girl back in the ring at some point. In the meantime, she is busy training for her senior hunt tests. 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

only place I could show Ruby would be country shows that aren't bothered about her being a wire/smooth V. I was going to show her in one last summer near the caravan site that we frequent but the good old UK weather came into play and the show was cancelled.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I love this series. Lots of good information. This one is about types of leads. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCOk1nbMMQI


----------

